# BE integrated grinder speeding up / slowing down



## Dodds25 (Dec 19, 2019)

I had a few instances recently of the grinder feeding from one side only. I couldn't find an obstruction so I think it was just that oils from the beans had accumulated and made the hopper walls sticky. After that I started paying more attention to the grinder and the noise it makes. Once when the hopper was low it was speeding up and slowing down noticeably, which can't be good for grind consistency. Sure enough I got a lot of channelling on that shot. This morning there was hardly any speeding up and the shot was really good. Now I am looking for a more systematic way to make sure that the beans are fed smoothly into the grinder. Stirring them with the end of a biro seems to help, but I am still getting some skipping or sudden speeding up of the motor. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------

